# حمل برنامج بريمافيرا 5 (p5)



## المهندس طارق فوزي (23 مارس 2008)

إخواني الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اعترافا مني بفضل هذا الموقع بعد فضل الله سبحانه و تعالي و تقدير بسيط لجميع العاملين علي هذا الموقع و جميع اعضائه و علي وجه الخصوص المهنس / خالد عبد العال و المهندس/ تامر المصري اقدم هذه المشاركة المتواضعة 
برنامج بريمافيرا 5 
و تم تجربته و الحمد لله شغال تمام 
يوجد روابط اخري و كلها تحتاج الي التورنت 
و شكرا
الرابط
http://bitoogle.com/torrent/607909


----------



## نهر النيل (25 مارس 2008)

*P5*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


الموقع محجوب من عندي ،،،،،!

هل من روابط أخرى 

وجزاكم الله خيراً 


:1:
-------​


----------



## هاني سليمان (25 مارس 2008)

ياريت تحمل البرنامج علي اي سيرفير غير التورنيت


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (25 مارس 2008)

ده رابط فيه اكتر من موقع للتحميل انا شخصيا حملت منه
http://www.google.com/search?client...8b0386a87e0a&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
يا رب يوفي الغرض


----------



## مهندس من المهندسين (26 مارس 2008)

:67:طلب المعونة رجاء ان ترسلوا login name & password حيث انني قمت بالتحميل بشكل جيد و لكن عند بدء تشغيل البرنامج يطلب معلومات الدخول حاولت ان اجد اي حل لم اتمكن 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء و تحياتي لهذا الموقع الرائع و القائمين عليه​


----------



## ام نورا (27 مارس 2008)

اخي الكريم 
admin لاسم المستخدم
admin لكلمة السر
و EC- C01 للسيريال نمبر


----------



## طارق كمال (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## اسامة القاسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر يا غالي ............


----------



## tamer shehab (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور للإهتمام


----------



## rmek (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## فايزه سليم (9 فبراير 2010)

انا حملت برنامج براميفرا وللاسف مشتغلش


----------



## يونس الدايمي (11 أكتوبر 2017)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

